# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  Новогоднее караоке от дуэта "LIGA"

## Ганина Галина

У ведущих мастеров праздника вовсю уже идёт подготовка к новогодним праздникам. Поэтому пришла пора напомнить вам о нашем новогоднем ролике - караоке. 
Это песня-переделка про Новый год на мотив "Замыкая круг", была придумана для финала новогодней ночи. В этом году, в кафе, где я работала, наше с Игорем детище произвело фурор! 
Этот клип доставит массу удовольствия не только на мероприятиях! Просто дома, в теплом семейном кругу, после звона Курантов, включите его и спойте! Проверено на собственном опыте - он обязательно станет любимцем ваших детей! И получить такое видео-поздравление будет приятно всем вашим близким!
Стоимость ролика *1000 рублей.*
РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ 
яндекс кошелек 410 016 511 373 65
карта сбербанка 4276 8280 1070 0238
А теперь - Внимание! Акция!
В течении одного месяца, т.е. с сегодняшнего дня и до 1 ноября 2014 года "Гимн Новому году" можно приобрести *за 800 р.*

----------


## LINSLI



----------


## ***Маруся***

Друзья, я приобрела сегодня 



> "Гимн Новому году"


Посмотрела, спела и поняла - это будет бомбой на новогодних корпоративах!!! Супер! Супер! Супер! 
Игорь, Галя, спасибище))))))

----------


## Светлая Лань

> пришла пора напомнить вам о нашем новогоднем ролике - караоке


Галя! Игорь! Вы как всегда на высоте!!! Этот клип действительно украсит праздничные мероприятия наших форумчан!!!! Отлично!!! Ждет еще ваших творений!!!

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Супер! Супер! Супер!





> Вы как всегда на высоте!!!


Света и Марина! Спасибо вам за оценку!



> это будет бомбой на новогодних корпоративах!!!


Эта песня была придумана давно и именно для завершения новогодней ночи, когда все уже несколько подустали и просто хочется поставить красивую и добрую точку. Раньше просто раздавала гостям распечатку текста и они по несколько строчек пели. Не буду врать, что получалось всегда так, как хотелось бы. Техническая сторона иногда давала сбой. Но теперь, когда Игорь сделал этот клип, я поняла, что не откажусь от такого душевного финала ни за что! И в этом году тоже обязательно им воспользуюсь!

----------


## Катюньчик

Девочки, вам также повезло как и мне, что мы имеем это веселое новогоднее караоке. Не на минуту не пожалела, что приобрела его. Супер!!! Авторам респект!!!! И творческого успеха в дальнейшем!

----------


## BESElka

УРРАААА!!! Теперь и я счастливая обладательница этого чуда!!!
Ребята, не перестаю восхищаться вашим талантом!!!  Господи, как мне нравится!!! Это не только бомба и жирная точка на новогодних корпоративах...  А дома... а с друзьми!!!....))) :Tender:  Ве*СТЧ*ь!!!!
Обещаю, что в новогоднюю ночь   я со своими поотрываюсь!)))  - люблю петь, а не умею... но буду! :Yahoo: 
Спасибо, Галинка, за текст! ...как вседа в самое ЧТО НАДО! :Ok:  
А Игорю хочу отдельное спасибо сказать. Ты просто художник, Игорь!.. Нет, не в смысле нарисовать... ))) А то, КАК ты всё чувствушь... каждую фразу через себя пропускаешь... находишь же нужные кадры.. и вот ОН - очередной шедевр готов! Умничка!  :Ok: 
Успехов вам ребята в новом году! :019:  :011:

----------


## Ганина Галина

*Катюньчик*, *BESElka*, Спасибо за вашу оценку! Очень приятно!!! И вам тоже всяческих успехов!

----------


## ***Маруся***

Только что вернулась с очередного корпоратива и мне не терпится сказать вам, Галя и Игорь, огромное спасибо за ваш клип. Это не просто точка новогодней программы, это потрясающий неожиданный для всех финал!!! Вы бы слышали, как сегодня пели!Это был настоящий хор! И уже не в первый раз именно за этот момент на празднике я получаю отдельную благодарность.
Дорогой дуэт LIGA, низкий вам поклон за ваш шедевр! Я вас люблю)))))))) :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Дорогой дуэт LIGA, низкий вам поклон за ваш шедевр! Я вас люблю))))))))


Бальзам на душу, Маруся! Спасибо! Мы тебя тоже любим!

----------


## LINSLI

> Бальзам на душу, Маруся! Спасибо! Мы тебя тоже любим!


 :Yes4:

----------


## Ганина Галина

Вот и подходит к концу ещё один год! Впереди корпоративы и Новогодняя ночь! А это значит - работа закипела! Ну, а мы продолжаем совершенствоваться в своём мастерстве! И сейчас вашему вниманию представляется ОЗВУЧЕННЫЙ НОВОГОДНИЙ РОЛИК-КАРАОКЕ ОТ ТС"ЛИГА"! Ролик был озвучен Германом Бочкарёвым по его собственной инициативе! А так как прошлогодний опыт показал, что профессиональное исполнение песни очень кстати для не поющих ведущих, то мы с удовольствием поддержали это предложение. 
Стоимость новогоднего ролика-караоке с озвучкой - 1500 р. 
*РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ* 
яндекс кошелек 410 016 511 373 65
карта сбербанка 4276 8280 1070 0238
Цильке Светлана Юрьевна
Телефон для привязки 8-950-569-30-33
Не забудьте отписаться мне в личку, когда отправите деньги! 
Всем удачи!

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Герман Бочкарёв (26.12.2017)

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Спасибо Галине и Игорю за такой обалденный клип!!! Вот так финалим новогодний корпоратив
https://yadi.sk/i/eQFP-zf43QsRhP

 :Ok:

----------

LINSLI (28.12.2017), Ганина Галина (26.12.2017)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Спасибо Галине и Игорю за такой обалденный клип!!! Вот так финалим новогодний корпоратив


Спасибо за видео, Герман!  :Ok:  Классный финал корпоратива получился!!! И вообще - я очень люблю эту песню и этот ролик! Он и для души приятный и выручает на новогодниках - 100%!

----------

LINSLI (28.12.2017), Герман Бочкарёв (27.12.2017)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Николай Бугаков (28.12.2017)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Ганина Галина (04.01.2018)

----------


## LINSLI



----------


## Ганина Галина

> Эта песня была придумана давно и именно для завершения новогодней ночи, когда все уже несколько подустали и просто хочется поставить красивую и добрую точку. Раньше просто раздавала гостям распечатку текста


Это так! Я уже не помню точно, когда написала эту песню. По-моему где-то в 2010 году. В 2012, когда пришла на форум, скинула её текст в какую-то из форумских тем. Так что - вполне реально, что Вы ею давно уже пользуетесь. Но согласитесь, что читать слова с экрана удобнее, чем с листочков! Поэтому я и попросила Игоря сделать этот клип. 
К этому Новому году собираюсь писать другую песню, на которую тоже будем делать клип. Надеюсь, что всё получится, и будет у нас новый финал новогодников!

----------


## borisovna11

Очень жду нового Вашего шедевра, творческих успехов Вам!

----------


## Ганина Галина

*Внимание! Внимание! В преддверии Нового года - аттракцион небывалой щедрости от ТС "ЛИГА"!* :Laie 52: 
_Итак! У нас для вас две новости! 
Первая:_
Мы сделали новый Новогодний клип-караоке на песню переделку "100 друзей"!  :Yahoo: 
С этой минуты клип поступает в продажу. 
*Цена новогоднего клипа-караоке без озвучки - 1500 р.
Цена новогоднего клипа-караоке с озвучкой - 2000 р.*
Если Вы приобретаете клип с озвучкой за кадром, то, в дополнение к нему, клип-караоке без озвучки мы высылаем вам бесплатно!!!
Это промо-ролик! При покупке надпись "Не оплачено" убирается!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIXT1gk4uHY

 :Santa: *А теперь вторая новость!*
Старый новогодний клип-караоке на мотив песни "Замыкая круг", мы дарим вам!
Пользуйтесь им в финале новогоднего торжества - и будет вам счастье!
https://yadi.sk/i/uZzMYdNaBrYqQQ - это ссылка на клип-караоке без озвучки
https://yadi.sk/i/nAvW5cBu2lPmUg - это клип-караоке с озвучкой

----------

Alehandra (26.12.2019), Crystal (07.01.2019), LINSLI (16.12.2018), olia.kostina (10.01.2019), дюймовка (17.12.2018), Славина (14.12.2018)

----------


## Славина

> Это промо-ролик! При покупке надпись "Не оплачено" убирается!


Крутяк!!!  :Ok: 





> Старый новогодний клип-караоке на мотив песни "Замыкая круг", мы дарим вам!
> Пользуйтесь им в финале новогоднего торжества - и будет вам счастье!


А эта новость ваще отпад! :Vah: 

Да будет и вам щастья полные мешки, не под глазами конечно  :Grin: 

Благодарю вас, добрые люди!!!! :Tender:

----------

LINSLI (16.12.2018), Ганина Галина (15.12.2018)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Внимание! Внимание! В преддверии Нового года - аттракцион небывалой щедрости от ТС "ЛИГА"!
> Итак! У нас для вас две новости! 
> Первая:
> Мы сделали новый Новогодний клип-караоке на песню переделку "100 друзей"!


Ребятааа!!!!!!!!!! Какая классная штучка!!!!  :Ok:  Легкий и объединяющий мотив, новогодние слова.. что еще нужно для поднятия настроения гостям???  Вы-мастера!!! Спасибо!!!

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2018), Ганина Галина (19.12.2018)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Ганина Галина (24.12.2018)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Ганина Галина (25.12.2018)

----------


## дюймовка

Здравствуйте! специально зашла сегодня чтоб поблагодарить ВАС за клип-замыкая круг
только из-за него таскала экран и проэктор на корпоративы
это была такая мощная завершающая точка!
пели все -от директора до......
и это было грандиозно!    СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

LINSLI (06.01.2019), Ганина Галина (09.09.2019)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

